# Sunset Empire OS Show



## luvsorchids (Oct 5, 2009)

Will redo below


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 5, 2009)

Redone below


----------



## nikv (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm not seeing any of the photos displayed.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2009)

Me neither!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 5, 2009)

Me too!!! Where are the photos????


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 5, 2009)

That's weird, I see them fine. Maybe too many in each post . I will try and rearrange later tonight. I have to take care of some errands right now. Sorry .

Susan


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 5, 2009)

odd. I 'quoted' your post with pictures so that I could see the 'code' behind your post, and copied one of the image addresses and pasted it into a new page. the image loaded, and then when I went back to the previous page that image loaded but the rest didn't. maybe too many in each post


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to try this again.

Here are some Catts






















Bulbophyllum

Caught a lady taking a sniff on this one-obviously not familiar with the "stinkers" :rollhappy::clap::rollhappy:






I fell in love with the graceful beauty of this Bulbo






Susan


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 6, 2009)

Now for the good stuff

I was shocked to see 2 Paph helenae plants there






A group of happy paphs-the second helenae is the first one on the left front row.




































Phrags

A gorgeous specimen size Phrag Grande






Yeah bessae and hybrid











Susan


----------



## luvsorchids (Oct 6, 2009)

Here are a couple Cychnoches











...and some miscellaneous beauties









































Susan


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 6, 2009)

very interesting pics!!! Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2009)

:clap: Thanks for sharing! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanx for sharing!


----------

